# We need to have a massive corporate quit for Uber.



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Pick a day and lets get the word out. Maybe and I mean maybe it will slow down Lyft from coping the " life changing" rate cuts. I am done with Uber.


----------



## drewsk81 (Nov 15, 2015)

I quit the day before the rate cuts. It wasn't even worth it before the latest one. So count me in. Uber is a great scam if you're at the top.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

Too late.Lyft already did it. It should be for both Uber and Lyft!

There are just too many dumb people out there that will still do it though.


----------



## Suzdog (Nov 26, 2015)

jo5eph said:


> Too late.Lyft already did it. It should be for both Uber and Lyft!
> 
> There are just too many dumb people out there that will still do it though.


I feel sorry for the drivers who are so desperate for cash they don't see what is happening. I had an Uber driver who was charging his gas on a credit card, paying the minimum monthly payment on it and was thinking he was making money. Sad............


----------



## vaybar (Jun 24, 2015)

jo5eph said:


> Too late.Lyft already did it. It should be for both Uber and Lyft!
> 
> There are just too many dumb people out there that will still do it though.


Dumb, ignorant, idiots. Words used to describe fellow Uber drivers on this post. How about hard working, honest, trying to make a living, salt of the earth people. Understand that the exploited and those without resources have little choice but to work for peanuts or exchange vehicle value for.money to stay afloat


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Yarddude11 said:


> Pick a day and lets get the word out. Maybe and I mean maybe it will slow down Lyft from coping the " life changing" rate cuts. I am done with Uber.


Love your profile picture
Is that an Uber "U, " on that rat trap?


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Love your profile picture
> Is that an Uber "U, " on that rat trap?


Sad thing is a dollar might be to rich for Uber drivers anymore.


----------



## vaybar (Jun 24, 2015)

I will strike On Monday. Didn't want to, but I no choice if I am to keep any sense of self respect to myself. 

Other things drivers can do during the week. Cancel any trip over 10 minutes. 

Cancel, refuse to go to NYC. You are loaningredients toll money to Uber riders. STOP!! 

No airport runs at regular price and no airport runs to NYC at any price. Some airport workers were willing g to get arrested.for a fair wage, start thinking about what you can do. 

Make money how you can. One way trips only, no round diamonds trips.


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

Even if a mass strike was organized, and drivers agreed to stop driving (pipedream), there would still be a problem...

People in general are selfish, and they look out for themselves.


I would expect the same people that agreed to strike, would be out there capitalizing on the situation that ensues from a strike. People are so narcissistic these days, I wouldn't put it past them to plan it out from the get-go.

And the good news is, you would never know who did it. They'd be laughing.

Perhaps the powers that be at uber understand the general public very well indeed. I don't think a mass strike would ever happen.


----------



## UbeBer (Feb 17, 2016)

Pick a special event, like concert, marathon, massive assembly, or a rush hour, stop working.


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

UbeBer said:


> Pick a special event, like concert, marathon, massive assembly, or a rush hour, stop working.


I like the idea, but getting all drivers to unite would be near impossible.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MotownUberDriver said:


> I like the idea, but getting all drivers to unite would be near impossible.


You are exactly correct. Some people don't see it. My drivers quit X back in 2014 when the 1st rate cut went from $2.25 to $1.35. Just do Black now. Sad part is that drivers are still joining X at $.75. A united strike seems almost impossible. And this entire time, the public is convinced that drivers make good money at sub $1.00 rates. It's going to be very difficult, if not impossible to get the rates back to where they should be. The drivers who have joined since the fare is less then $1.00 per mile are very ignorant of business operations. I read on these post that some drivers do this for fun, to meet people, because they're bored and other non-business related reasons. I don't think Uber has anything to worry about as long as ignorant people are willing to ruin their vehicles for pennies.


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> And this entire time, the public is convinced that drivers make good money at sub $1.00 rates.


I don't think they feel drivers make good money. They just DGAF.


----------



## UbeBer (Feb 17, 2016)

MotownUberDriver said:


> I like the idea, but getting all drivers to unite would be near impossible.


Call for a protest at here. Also, we can establish Uber-Lyft labor union.


----------

